# Looking for recommendations



## DezialDarkshadow87 (Oct 26, 2017)

So I am trying to figure out a good story writer who is reasonable on their prices. Me and one of my closest friends have a story that we would like to have a sequel written for and the original writer of our story is no longer in the picture. So I need some recommendations for a writer that would be up for writing a sequel story for us. The original piece is 27 pages long and I would like the new one to be around the same length. I will let who ever I chose read the original piece obviously so they can see the over feel and theme of the piece and use it as reference source to be able to make both stories feel like a true continuation of each other.

Any and all help would be amazing, thank you everyone.


----------



## nitroglycerinewaffles (Oct 29, 2017)

Without even a clue about what you want, what kind of results can you hope for? You are welcome to look at my own profile and decide what you think of my writing for instance. If it's a super specific niche then it's likely to outside of my interests but you won't even provide the first part so who can guess what the niche is.


----------



## DezialDarkshadow87 (Oct 31, 2017)

nitroglycerinewaffles said:


> Without even a clue about what you want, what kind of results can you hope for? You are welcome to look at my own profile and decide what you think of my writing for instance. If it's a super specific niche then it's likely to outside of my interests but you won't even provide the first part so who can guess what the niche is.




Considering I've never posted anything in the forums board before, and frankly didn't know that this part of FA existed, I didn't know what all to provide or post. I just took a shot in the dark and posted something quickly. 

Also I did say I would provide whoever was interested or whoever I talked to about a possible story the original so they would understand what it was about and then after they read that we would talk about where to go forward with it. I never once saw a rule or statement that said I had to post the story initially for anyone and everyone to just read. I would gladly provide the story for someone that asked me or showed interest in helping me out and then talk with them about everything. 

So to act like I'm withholding information or being rude as to not have the original just posted upfront is kind of pointless, considering in my original post I stated "I would provide the story for whoever would like to possibly help".


----------



## amethystskyes (Nov 6, 2017)

Lemme see and I'll let you know what I think can be done based on what you want to see in the sequel? I'm open on pricing because I'm still determining how long projects will take so we can discuss that after I read through.


----------



## DezialDarkshadow87 (Nov 8, 2017)

amethystskyes said:


> Lemme see and I'll let you know what I think can be done based on what you want to see in the sequel? I'm open on pricing because I'm still determining how long projects will take so we can discuss that after I read through.


Do you have an email that I can send the information too?


----------



## amethystskyes (Nov 9, 2017)

DezialDarkshadow87 said:


> Do you have an email that I can send the information too?


Messaged


----------

